# Sophomore and need help to get on track to apply for film schools!



## Rajesh Sharma (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi I'm a sophomore in high school, and I've wanted to make films since I was 7. I plan to apply to USC, UCLA, NYU, RISD, VCU, and similar schools with a focus on film. I'm currently anxious because I know that I have skill, but am afraid that my application will not look impressive enough and want some advice on how to really get some good stuff in before senior year.
I currently have an approximate unweighted 3.3 GPA (88% average), mainly from mediocre grades in middle school and my lack of interest in math and science. I've always been more interested in classes with a thematic or literary focus such as english and history. It is also worth noting that I take all honors classes except math, and take AP courses. I hope to bring this up to an unweighted 3.7 (90% average) by the end of this year and hopefully a little higher by the time senior year comes around. Judging from PSAT and SATS I've taken my SAT scores are likely to be in the 1900-2100 range, but I plan to take SAT classes this summer and bring them up, so hopefully they can be around 2100-2300 range when I take them for real. I have yet to take the ACT. My extra-curriculars are public forum debate, Drama/theater, and film club. I have no real awards or honors because I have never taken the initiative to do competitions and such until now and was never a sporty kid. But I am doing well in debate and hope to medal later this year. I have been involved in every production in my High School since my freshmen year both backstage and as an actor, and have so far gotten good but not any lead roles. In film club I am exhibiting my talents in editing, directing, and filming. Next year I plan to take choir for the sole purpose of having more ability to get lead roles in the musicals. Anyways as you can see I have a relatively good resume, it shows that I get alright grades and am relatively well rounded but its nothing outstanding and I don't think its good enough for these highly competitive schools. I'm very good at writing and filming and hope to maybe enter some competitions this year, and also think that the supplemental material such as my essay, portfolio, and recommendations will be strong. I would simply like to know what more I could do for a strong application and how I currently stack up against other applicants and those admitted. Thank you to anyone who takes the time to read and respond to this!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh, and be sure to upload an Avatar when you can. People will respond more positively to your posts when they can associate an image with your screen name. It doesn't even have to be a picture of yourself, it can be any image you like.


----------



## Rajesh Sharma (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you! Will do.


----------

